# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  Работа для студентов. Расставляем приоритеты.

## Цветик-семицветик

_
Уверена, каждый будущий или настоящий студент стоял когда-нибудь между выбором: учиться или работать? И вообще, можно ли это совмещать? Ведь «за двумя зайцами..» сами знаете, чем кончается!.. 

И все же ритм современного мира очень жестко и быстро разбивает людей на «лидеров» и «аутсайдеров». Как же не отстать в этой «гонке вооружений» да еще и преуспеть?_


*1. Борьба со  стереотипами: дневное/заочное*

Да, заочное отделение с самого начала подразумевает, что студент будет совмещать работу с получением высшего образования. Но коль вы уже сделали такой выбор, то должны четко представлять, что общество, не смотря на заметный прогресс, от стереотипов избавляется не очень то и охотно! А стереотип есть: «Заочник знает меньше, чем очник, а значит и как специалист — хуже..».

Стоит только работодателю взглянуть на ваш диплом  и..: «А мы людей с заочным не берем!».

Готовы ли вы выдержать конкуренцию в конкурсе на вакансию с «представителями» дневного отделения?

С другой стороны, если вам повезет и вы «о чудо!» найдете работу по вашей специальности и пусть даже вы начнете с нулевого уровня в постижении азов проффессии… ваш практический опыт будет цениться гораздо дороже любого красного диплома молодого специалиста с дневного отделения без опыта работы. И это не красивые слова!

Какому руководителю захочется, чтобы его предприятие превратилось в экспериментальную лабораторию или полигоном для боевых учений? Всем нужны специалисты, которые уже успели «набить шишки» и приспособиться к среде! 

*2. «И все-таки дневное!» - «Поздравляю, хороший выбор!»*

Со всей этой коммерциализацией вузов, даже государственных, когда в твоей группе 23 человека и из них всего 6 бюджетников, создается впечатление, что свой диплом ты покупаешь! Родителей становиться жутко жалко и ты, как человек, которому уже есть 18 лет, несмотря на то, что учишься вообще-то на дневном,  твердо решаешь, что за свое образование будешь платить сам! Ну, или на худой конец, хоть как-то помогать…

Пример из жизни: Устроиться после первого курса получилось только на официантку. Летом было даже в радость! Коллектив молодой, а в ночные смены так вообще весело было! Начался третий семестр. Так как расписание на первой смене прыгает, на работе попросила поставить только ночные смены!

Первую неделю ходишь переполненная гордостью за саму себя! Я и учебу оплатила, и гардеробчик прикупила. Короче, все просто супер! 

Мой режим дня представлял из себя такой графичек: 

23.00-7.00 моя смена в казино,

8.00-15.10 пары в универе, 

15.10-16.00 дорога домой,

16.00-21.00 сон 5 часов,

22.00-23.00 добираюсь до работы.

И так пять дней в неделю. На отчеты, выполнение домашних работ и написание курсо-вых был только один день  - воскресенье. Субботу я отсыпалась.

Эти два месяца у меня как в тумане, помню отдельные кусочки: как сладко спала на парах и пятиминутных перерывчиках на работе, ходила как сонная тетеря, плохо сообра-жала на семинарах. Я даже не помню, как умудрилась в такой график всунуть 2,5 часа курсов «дефиле» 2 раза в неделю.

Сама бы я, наверное, никогда бы не остановилась, если бы не... однажды меня выставили из аудитории с лекции по высшей математике и пригрозили не допуском к экзамену. Тут сработал «синдром отличницы» и от одной мысли, что я могу вылететь с универа, с  работы я уволилась в три дня!

Мораль истории такова: не стоит это вашего здоровья!!! Одно дело работать летом, но другое вот такая «выжималовка»… Если так уже хочется работать на первых курсах (в то время, когда считается, что нагрузка на эти курсы максимальная), найти можно работу на дому (наборщик текстов, к примеру), на 4 часа в день… но не больше.

И тут палка о двух концах… вроде как  оплачиваешь свое Образование, но на само это образование сил и времени уже не хватает! 

А так как встречают, может, и по диплому, провожают все равно по твоим знаниям! А в этой ситуации ты очень рискуешь остаться, действительно,  ни с чем!

*3. Молодым карьеристам посвящается*

Целесообразней первые 2-3 года обучения потратить на себя! Это тоже вклад в начало вашей карьеры! Но вот в каком смысле: хотите получать много (что мы сами себя обманываем – ради этого всем мы и работаем!) и получить признание – СТАНЬТЕ ЛУЧШИМ! Только готовьтесь ждать и запомните, что все и сразу бывает только в фильмах! 

Здесь совсем не важно, какая у вас специальность, ранг учебного заведения, преподавательский состав. Поверьте, если вы не захотите, что-то понять, узнать, чему-то научиться, в чем-то стать лучшим..вам это с неба не упадет! Талант, за который работодатели готовы платить — это ваши 99% труда и 1% ваших способностей!

В этом плане, ничего лучше самообразования еще никто не придумал. Должно же быть хоть что-то, чем вам безумно нравиться заниматься и вы получаете удовольствие от этого?!! Найдите свою «фишку» и развивайте мыслю! Вдруг Вы будущий белорусский Бил Гейтс?

«Нормальные люди получают нормальные деньги, хорошие — хорошие деньги, а сумасшедшие люди получают сумасшедшие деньги!!!» Кто-то очень умный. 

Как вы думаете, почему заграничное образование считается лучше? Дело совсем не в том, какие специалисты преподают в ВУЗах, хотя это, несомненно, тоже важно. А в том, что там студенты ходят в библиотеки, сами пишут курсовые и не списывают на экзаменах!!!!

Люди понимают, что чем больше они будут знать и чем чаще показывать свои таланты — а это участие в форумах, конкурсах, научных конференциях…- они «засветятся» и их обязательно заметят, заметят и оценят!!! Поэтому там специалисты в большинстве своем конечно лучше «наших» рядовых выпускников.

*4. Тайм-менеджмент или «делу время - потехи час»!* 

Вот вроде все с детства знают эту пословицу, а чтобы следовать ее совету — так только отдельные индивиды! Остальные продолжают жаловаться, что «вот если бы в сутках было бы 34 часа, тогда может быть и успел бы..».

Я тоже не все всегда успеваю, но я знаю, что успеваю намного больше чем мои сверстники. А всего-то взяла себе за правило несколько приемов из курса по тайм-менеджменту («своимвремяуправлением» переводится).

Во-первых, начнем с определения точного время на отдых и развлечения (как ни крути, но наша жизнь меряется не прожитыми годами, а эмоциями и счастливыми моментами!). Итак, считаем!

Сон: 8 часов обязательно! Причем, если спать ночью, то ложиться следует в 22.00, ляжете позже — глубокого восстанавливающего силы сна не будет! Никогда не думали, почему так тяжело вставать по утрам?..Ощущение, что разбит и толком не отдохнул.

Если же, к примеру, вы как я - «сова», ну не можете заставить себя ложиться спать в 22.00 — спите днем, но не больше 2 часов. Переспите — вообще ничего делать не захотите! Ложиться лучше не после обеда (как у нас на Руси взяли в очень плохую привычку!), а в часа 4 по полудню до 6. А так как 1 час сна днем идет за 2 ночью (итого 2х2=4 часа уже есть), то ночью можете по-спать 4-5 часов. 

Здесь собственно нужно знать одно, что в независимости от того, кто вы «сова» или «жа-воронок», а в своем графике глупо забирать время у сна: если не наберетесь сил —будете делать все в два раза медленней, и это как замкнутый круг..Я уже не говорю про здоровье! Его то вообще вы не за какие деньги потом не купите!

Развлечений и прочий отдых: Советую гулять час перед сном! Вы успокоитесь, переду-маете и переберете все мысли в порядок, составите план дел на завтра и просто подышите све-жим воздухом! Страшно одной – «выгуляйте» родителей или друзей! Кстати очень хороший спо-соб сблизиться с родными людьми..

Что касается развлечений, тут у каждого свои вкусовые предпочтения, но то, что это надо — я вам говорю на личном опыте!!! После эмоциональной положительной разрядки — жизнь кажется ярче, проблемы не такими уж разрешимыми, и вообще появляется второе дыхание! 

Заведите себя за правило хоть раз в неделю устраивать себе праздник! Театры, филармонии, цирки, кинотеатры, парки, дискотеки, клубы, лесопарковые зоны…все в вашем распоряжении! Если нет денег – погуляйте по городу и придумайте, как их можно заработать! Пофантазировать, знаете, тоже очень хорошее и полезное развлечение!

Работа. Чтобы не забывать свои дела я завела ежедневник. Нет ежедневника — заведите простую общую тетрадь. Здесь главное заставить себя потратить 3 минуты, чтобы расписать себе неделю или хотя бы день.

Открою маленький секрет: чем больше задумал, тем больше получается (в разумных количествах конечно?).

Но дела нужно распределять грамотно. Условно все планируемые дела я делю на четыре вида A,B,C,D.

*А* – самые неотложные и важные дела на этот день. Обычно у нас это называется «кровь из носа». Еще это прямые обязанности по работе и учебе, там «не забыть позвонить мистеру N», «занести платежку в банк», «зайти в деканат за справкой», «подготовить доклад к семинару» и т.д. Обычно это занимает большую часть времени: часов 8-10.

Главное, если работаете дома,  на компьютере, делаете перерывы по 10 минут после каждых 45 минут (а вы думали школьный график с головы взяли – ан нет, это люди умные были!).

*В* – дела по дому, хозяйству, там «вытереть пыль» и не забываем о себе любимых! Встречают по одежке и по тому, как ты выглядишь! (1 час).

*С* – дела, на которые вы не знаете, сколько уйдет у вас времени, так сказать долгосрочная перспектива, которую лучше «разбить» на маленькие кусочки, к примеру «написание 1.3 пункта по курсовой» (Вот поэтому по всем курсовым проектам у меня 10, а на защите даже вопросов не задают!). Собственно, если не успели сделать дела из этого пункта  — их можно перенести... но лучше не увлекаться. А то потом «снежный ком» соберется. (1 час).

*D* – это скорее не список дел, а время, которые вы планируете посвятить себе в духовном плане. Почитать литературку художественную, посмотреть любимое ток-шоу, пообщаться с друзьями в живую или через Контакт, встреча с любимым человеком.. (1,5-2 часа)

Как видите, у вас еще останется 1,5-2 часа на прием пищи, когда в среднем человек ест 20 минут, а готовку можно и совмещать с чем-то.

Конечно, не каждый день будет прям все получаться, но то, что вы будете успевать больше и даже появиться свободное время и вы не будете знать, чем же себя занять, это факт!

*5. Выход есть всегда!* 

Выход действительно есть всегда и из любой ситуации. Не нашли работу «по душе» сегодня, кто мешает вам придумать для самого себя работу? Прошерстите интернет, изучите ситуацию на  белорусском рынке. По секрету скажу, как практикующий маркетолог, в Беларуси еще непаханое поле в сфере услуг и промышленности! Найдите себе единомышленников, вооружитесь полезной литературой и вперед, покорять вершины! Кто если не мы? Ведь мы это и есть Беларусь!

*Кто скажет, что это невозможно и тяжело, уверена, сам этого никогда не пробовал. Собственно, если до сих пор думаете, что в жизни все легко..то значит, вы еще толком не жили! А пора взрослеть!*

*автор статьи: Дрик Виктория
Источник нформации: Kariera.by*

----------

